# Tyco Us-1 / Train / Tyco pro layout



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am impressed and really like the way this continues to evolve. it is alive.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice set up. Keep it coming.

Rob


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

cool lay out.I like the way you layed everything out.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

That is really nice. The thing I like the most about the set up is that it has enough detail, but is not overdone. This gives you that almost childhood "wow, that is the coolest thing ever" feeling that we got as kids when looking through the big Christmas catalogs every year. I go for this effect in my own layouts. Sort of looking at it through a childhood eye.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow this is great! I'm in TYCO heaven!!!

This is really starting to look like that mini city in Germany. Cue the planes...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The table looks great Dan!! I like how it's evolving! Keep one thing in mind though regarding elevations. If you start at 1" as a midway height, the trains only need to go up an inch, and the slots only need to go down 1" or vice versa. The hard part is having your slot car track on an incline, yet the buildings along it have to remain level. Adding all the US1 turn offs make it even harder. I think under your circumstances, just adding elevations to the bare area may work.

The 90 degree RR Xings are what make it difficult to work the two together in a reasonable amount of space. I still plan on trying to make some Xings at a 45 degree angle. I have successfully made a 4 lane 2 RR track Xing, so I have the basic concept down, and have a few new ideas to try this time around. The problem is making custom track tends to be time consuming, and all my bench time is dedicated to my light up projects. I will eventually make them...


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW, Awesome & Fantastic!! Can't stop reviewing photos & finding new scenery & action features!! Really like your ideas & keep sharing them!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I too am a US-1 fanatic. I've been building my train and accessories collection. I like the custom buildings.


----------

